# Easi bed??



## Roany-pony (30 July 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has used Easi bed ? I am going to change my gee gee from shavings to another similar bedding this winter and was just after some recomendations.Thanks in advance.x


----------



## JAK (30 July 2006)

We use Easibed!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Poo pick daily &amp; dig it out &amp; change it once a week in winter &amp; once a fortnight this time of year, when they're coming in much later!

Stays in place well, soaks up lots of wee, top stays nice &amp; dry, non-slippery surface, relatively soft &amp; comfy to lie on, keeps pongs at bay, minimal dust &amp; doesn't blow around like shavings do if it's windy!

Main disadvantage is when you _do_ come to dig it out, it weighs an absolute _ton_, seriously heavy work!


----------



## Roany-pony (30 July 2006)

Thank you that is so helpful.I went on the website to have a alook and it sounded great but doesn't everything when they are advertising!!
Just a couple more questions if thats ok with you,
My stable doesn't have proper drainage do you think that would make a big difference or not?
And how many bales to you tend to use a week?
I have a 12x12 stable with rubber matting down but still put a large bed down.
Thanks for replying,I am so fed up of having shaving that say they are dust extracted and aren't!!


----------



## sojeph (30 July 2006)

I use easi-bed when required (not often) but I love it. I find it really easy to maintain. As above poo pick daily and take out the wet once a week.


----------



## Roany-pony (30 July 2006)

Its so nice to be able to ask people who have used it before I fork out for 40+ bales!!lol.
Do either of you have problems getting it?
Do you just get it from local feed merchant?


----------



## JAK (30 July 2006)

Our stables don't have any actual drainage either but I have not found this to be a problem tbh! (Though it would be nice!) I don't use mats though, just Easibed straight onto concrete!

LBO is old &amp; smelly, Fat Orange One rolls like a fiend in his stable &amp; Cob Blob is a filthy troll but it copes with them ok! LOL
I don't normally need to top it up as such usually &amp; when I dig 'em out, say once a fortnight, LBO &amp; Fat Orange One have 3 new bales &amp; stinky CB 5 or 6, depending how mucky it is! (The latter 2 have huge stables btw!)

Get it from local agricultural merchants usually, though one of the local tack shops sells it too! It's about £5.49 a bale I think!


----------



## Roany-pony (30 July 2006)

Thanks again.that is excellent.I have decided that if I can find a local stockist I will change to it!!xx


----------



## Irishcobs (30 July 2006)

Same as Jak and Sojeph. Poo pick every day, wet once a week. 
I have huge stables 25x15ft, and it takes 10 bales to make a nice deep bed to start with and about half a bale a week when the wet comes out. I don't have proper drainage either and it doesn't effect the bedding at all. Both my cobs are grotty b*ggers too.


----------



## Nari (30 July 2006)

Has anyone tried using it as a base for other bedding? I tried it for a while but while I liked it I found it too heavy to collect, move bales around &amp; work with. Also my horse didn't seem keen to lay on it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  At the moment I'm using Bedmax which doesn't breakdown &amp; go dusty &amp; is light to work with but not as absorbant so I'm using more. Any ideas how an Easibed base &amp; Bedmax top would work?


----------



## Irishcobs (30 July 2006)

Not sure. I've put straw on top before and that was fine. It mixed up a bit, but the easibed caught the wee while the straw caught the poo and the horse's laid down on it. It was also cheaper as I could make big beds and banks. Unfortunately my current horses eat the straw so they have pure easi bed beds.


----------



## Nari (30 July 2006)

Irishcobs that was what I was hoping would happen - I was thinking that since the Easibed is smaller &amp; heavier it would stay towards the bottom giving a nice solid absorbant base. I think I'll try it, fingers crossed it works!


----------



## sojeph (30 July 2006)

Yep-I use an easibed base in my field shelter (which has a concrete floor) and straw on top. Works really well.


----------



## _jetset_ (30 July 2006)

I am thinking of using Nedz Bedz when Hannah is ready to have her foal as an alternative to straw... it sounds a little too good to be true though, LOL!


----------



## mandy4727 (30 July 2006)

Becki.  Some people on our yard are going on Nedzbed this week.  Will let you know what they think of it.


----------



## nelliefinellie (31 July 2006)

It actually works better without rubber mats - with mats underneath  it's hard to build up a 'base' and it tends to move about


----------



## _jetset_ (31 July 2006)

Thanks Mandy... I have had an email from the stud I sent Hannah to and they said it should be ok too.

Are you going on it? I remember you emailing that you wanted to know what people thought.


----------

